# تمديد أنابيب الغاز داخل المعامل



## WAT (3 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
يرجى الإفادة ممن لديه معلومات عن القواعد و المواصفات المتبعة في تمديد أنابيب الغاز داخل المعامل 
وهل يوجد أي مرجع أم كتاب لهذا الموضوع 


مشكورين


----------



## سحر صاحب (4 أغسطس 2008)

اخزتي الاعزاء اتمنى ان تفيدونا بموضوع مد شبكات الغاز السائل وجزاكم الله الخير


----------



## Smart Gas (21 يونيو 2009)

يمكن الاستفسار عن متطلباتك عن طريق المختصين في هذا المجال


----------

